
Ask HN: Is this selection process for an AI cog real or a gag? - DrNuke
Hi Bbb,<p>Welcome to the Aaa selection process, and thank you for applying!<p>The selection consists of the following steps:<p>Coding exercise @ rrr.com
A three-hour programming assessment, consisting of three exercises to be executed in the online platform Rrr (www.....com).
We suggest you familiarize with the Rrr tool, by taking the example exercises, and that you perform the actual assessment when you are sure you have three consecutive hours undisturbed, e.g. during a weekend, as the test can not be paused once started. The deadline is December 3.<p>Please use the following link to access your test. After clicking the link you will be able to practice with a demo or start the test.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rrrrrrrr<p>After submitting all your solutions you will be presented with your score for each task, so that you can find out how you performed. The score is based on automatic assessment. Please keep in mind that we may also take other aspects of your solutions into account.<p>Initial interview
Phone interview about your past working experiences and your expectations for your role in Aaa<p>Technical interview
Phone interview to assess your technical knowledge about the topics pertaining the current position<p>Scientific paper exercise
You receive a recent scientific paper and are told to re-implement some algorithms or replicate a part of the analyses there described. You are expected to send back to us the code of your implementation and a brief report describing your activities.<p>Presentation and face-to-face interview
You are asked to prepare a short presentation about your work on the scientific paper, to be given to us ideally in our Zzz office and to be followed by a face-to-face interview.     
Good luck!<p>Aaa
======
mswen
If I am hiring this sounds great. I get a test of programming skills before I
invest any of my time and effort. And, the final step validates that you can
absorb, learn from and apply leading edge academic findings and also talk
about your work in an articulate way.

If I am on the other side this sounds very one sided. Automated tests are hard
to do in a manner that is really fair and doesn't make too many assumptions.
Also it seems like committing 3 high pressure testing hours before anyone from
the company has even chatted with me about the position seems very odd
socially.

The only way this would make sense to me as the applicant is if the job was at
a highly reputable organization with compensation above market rate. And, even
then I would interpret the high time commitment from me prior to even the most
casual conversation and indication of interest and fit from their side as a
potential red flag of corporate arrogance.

------
PacifyFish
What seems gag-worthy to you? Too much work? It is definitely a big ask, but
not outrageous imo.

